# Need help killing skunks and possums with airgun.



## pointmanzero

I would be very grateful for some advice.

I live in a residential neighborhood. So I can't break out the .22 rifle.

I have a SERIOUS skunk and possum problem. They don't live on my property. Screw traps I just want to shoot them and be done with it.

So I have a very limited budget. When I say limited I mean like 30 bucks.

So is there a 30 dollar air gun that can solve my problem?

If not, what is the minimum I am looking at paying for a gun able to kill skunks and possums?

Oh... by the way, I am not that great of a shooter. So any advice on how to aim would be good also.


----------



## farmerj

call the police and talk with animal control.

in the city, they will often set the live traps for you.


----------



## pointmanzero

Done that.

They do a "if we see it we will catch it policy."

Basically they have been no help.

Almost everyday we wake up to the smell of skunk. My dumb cats keep chasing them.


----------



## farmerj

get some pictures then and send em in.

You aren't gonna get much for a $30 air rifle. The one we bought is good enough to shoot bb's at swallows in the barn. After 5-8 yards, it's worthless.


----------



## pointmanzero

Well the shot from my window into my front yard is about 10-15 yards.
If I remember what a yard stick looks like.

The animal control here only cares about loose dogs.

To be blunt. The animal control woman I have talked to numerous times is a mean B and she doesn't care.


----------



## pointmanzero

What about the Crosman 2100B?

I don't have to buy one new, I could pick one up used.

Speaking of! Who wants to sell me a skunk solver? LOL!!!

If I am looking for a gun used online to kill skunks what should I look for?

What FPS?


----------



## spentwings

If You have a .22 already...here's an inexpensive solution.
Aguila 22 LR 20 gr Super Colibri 500/fps 50/box

http://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?co ... 39&src=sim


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Agree 100%. Use pest control .22 rimfire ammo (500-750 fps). Very quite and PLENTY of energy out to distances you describe. Of course, sight your rifle in with this ammo before you shoot live quarry. And please, try head shots as much as possible...


----------



## blowgunner62

Yep. Thirty bucks won't buy a piece of crap. The absolute minimum that you'll pay for the gun that you're looking for is $90. Like spentwings and ambush hunter said, go for the low velocity .22 ammo like CB caps. I'd usually be in favor of an airgun, but you're budget is too low for anything worth your while.


----------



## bandmiller2

Pointman,haunt some gun shops and find a used Sheridan pump pellet gun.Be advised its hard to dispatch a skunk without stinking up the neighborhood,possums piece of cake.You will have a quality airgun for you and the next generation. Frank C.


----------



## pointmanzero

I think the .22 primer rounds are a good idea.
But I can always apologize and buy a new window with a bb gun.

I don't think I would like to explain to cops "but officer there is no gunpowder in these rounds."

I was talking to my wife this morning about the issue and she informed me that she is glad animal control would not come out.
Apparently our cats are not supposed to be running around without a leash and they would catch them.

I've been looking on ebay.

What should I look for? 
What FPS?
BB or pellet?
How do I know it is capable of killing a skunk?


----------



## pointmanzero

What about this one?

http://www.meijer.com/catalog/product.j ... =395173876


----------



## blowgunner62

Go with something that in advertised to shoot around 1000 fps in .177 caliber or 800-900 fps in .22 caliber. Definitely use a pellet, NOT a BB.

Now let me get this straight. You're going to miss the skunk or possum and break someone's window? I'd suggest trying to hit! 

As I said before, you're not going to get a decent pellet gun for $30 or under. But you should find something decent for under $150 that will solve your problem.

Here is one on Cabela's that should do the trick.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 103229389a

Or this one:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... arch_redir


----------



## Ambush Hunter

pointmanzero said:


> What about this one?
> 
> http://www.meijer.com/catalog/product.j ... =395173876


Absolutely NOT!


----------



## spentwings

I don't know...maybe if you shoot a skunk in the *** enough times with a BB it will move down the lane.


----------

